# 420b connecting rod journal size?



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Caseman or anyone else, Do you know the (standard) size of the connecting rod journal on a 420b crankshaft? The tractor serial # is 6121120 and the engine serial # is 204R02832.. Thanks..David


----------

